# arrow rests



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

i am using the old fashioned arrow rest on my darton bow and i am shooting a release. I was told that the older rests are made for fingers only and the new rests(odd color down) are release only. He said it has to do with the bend of the arrow once it is released. the fingers tend to bend the arrow sideways and releases bend them up and down.

any information will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

upmounty said:


> i am using the old fashioned arrow rest on my darton bow and i am shooting a release. I was told that the older rests are made for fingers only and the new rests(odd color down) are release only. He said it has to do with the bend of the arrow once it is released. the fingers tend to bend the arrow sideways and releases bend them up and down.
> 
> any information will be greatly appreciated.


True statements. Are you shooting a release? If so, probably time for an upgrade on the arrow rest.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

ya, i am using a release. i guess i figured it didn't make a difference. i new u couldn't shoot fingers with the newer rests but not vice versa.


----------



## bowdoezer (Sep 10, 2008)

I have been shooting dartons since i was sixteen and went through many types of rest and never had a problem old or new.all were with the same release i still use today.i would recomend a string loop also if shooting a release .


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

I would recommend a drop away rest. I noticed a major improvement in my grouping when I went from 

1. Fingers to release
2. Release off the string to a loop
3. Then vanes to blazers 
4. Now fixed to drop away rest.

Now shooting release with a loop with a drop away rest with blazer vanes on my arrows.

With all these combined together I'm shooting tighter groups than I ever have before.

But that is just me. I'm positive there are people out there that shoot way better than me with older style rest and fingers thought.


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

I would go with a drop away, and add a loop if you dont have one yet..


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

harrisonhunter said:


> ... I noticed a major improvement in my grouping when I went from
> 
> 1. Fingers to release
> 2. Release off the string to a loop
> ...


For what it's worth I made all 4 of those changes within the last year or so and I am dialed in for October 1st


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Whats is an old style rest? On my martin I shoot a plunger style rest w/ a release I am very consistent with it. You don't have to use a loop, To me it is just one more thing you have to worry about when you are hunting. Plus it adds another inch to your draw length.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I would suggest shooting it through paper from various yards to see how it performs. I have a rest that I can set for cock-feather out or down. Since I shot fingers in the past, it was always set for the odd feather out. I thought I would have to reconfigure the rest and change all the knocks on my arrows. Before I took on that task, I shot it through paper and got it to tune perfectly! Yesterday I was hitting a paper about the size of a stamp from 20 yards with my broadheads. My broadheads fly exactly like my field points. The nice thing is, I can still shoot my set-up with fingers. If something happens to my release I am still good to go! 
I'd say give tuning a try as it is set right now. What have you got to lose?
<----<<<


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

One more thing....
If your old rest has a burger button, just increase the tension all the way. You won't need any give with a mechanical release. 
<----<<<


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks guys good info. actually i do hold good patterns the way i am shooting now but i don't usualy dont shoot past 15 yards. i guess i notice a difference after that.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

I am shooting with a release off the string. What are the advantages of using a loop besides preventing a little wear on the serving?


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Falk said:


> I am shooting with a release off the string. What are the advantages of using a loop besides preventing a little wear on the serving?


I just went to a release this year and at first set it up shooting off the string. I knocked the arrow below a knocking point and above a small rubber stop. I paper tuned it like this to shoot perfect bullet holes. For some reason my arrow ran noticeably down hill; it was not even close to being parallel with my cable guard. For some reason it was not a very forgiving set up, and when I went to broadheads I would get an occasional unexplained poor shot. 
I removed the rubber stop below the arrow, added a loop and retuned. As anticipated I had a two inch downward tear in the paper. I raised my rest until the arrow was parallel with the cable guard and presto-changeo, I got a perfect paper tune again and my broadheads fly exactly like my field points again. 
In short, I think the loop pulling from directly behind the knock leads to a more consistent release and completely gets rid of the chance of pinching your arrow at the knocking point. As you stated, it is also more friendly on your serving.
<----<<<


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Joe. Good luck hunting this year.


----------

